# Great book about desire problems



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I downloaded "intimacy and desire" and I felt so much better just reading the first chapter. I skipped around but I've read the whole thing. It's amazing. Whether you are the LD or HD person, it explains all the dynamics behind it and shows how these problems are normal and ok. That's over simplifying it but I just wanted to suggest it. 
I had my LD h read the first chapter. We have fought about sex so much we are now in MC and we both have felt wrong and inferior for not having the same needs. He went to read it and came back with a huge smile and said he hope our therapist is going to operate this way. He's being more affectionate than he has in half a year and seems like a weight has been lifted. I feel better too. 
I know we have a lot of work ahead of us but I don't feel like we are doomed or like there's something horrible underneath it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

